# Looking for a BJJ school



## Elfan (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm looking for a BJJ school in the Acton Mass. area. (suburb of Boston).  I was unable to find a school directory like kenponet has for Kenpo schools.  Does anyone have any reccmendations?

My main interst in grapling, so it doesn't have to be a BJJ school.  If any one kows of some guys who are good in the ground in the area that would be just as good.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *I'm looking for a BJJ school in the Acton Mass. area. (suburb of Boston).  I was unable to find a school directory like kenponet has for Kenpo schools.  Does anyone have any reccmendations?
> 
> My main interst in grapling, so it doesn't have to be a BJJ school.  If any one kows of some guys who are good in the ground in the area that would be just as good. *



You'll probebly have to go into Boston. I practiced with a guy that was visiting Ca. and who was a BJJ student in Boston. I can't remember his scool. but it was in Boston.

Try this link:

http://www.bbjiujitsu.com/


----------



## Elfan (Apr 11, 2003)

Was the person you trained with in CA from "Boston BJJ" or did you find that site from the web?


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Was the person you trained with in CA from "Boston BJJ" or did you find that site from the web? *



He was a resident of Boston and visiting his brother in Ca. I can't remember the school that he said he was from in Boston.

I did get that link off of the web.


----------



## A.R.K. (Apr 19, 2003)

I would recommend catch-as-catch-can submission wrestling. In my humble opinion it is superior to BJJ. Karl Gotch trained Matt Fury who in turn trained one of the Deputies on my shift. We cross train each other. Catch is brutal!

For example, they will not even teach you techique one until you can do 500 Hindu Squats, 250 Hindu push-ups and hold a back bridge with hands folded over your chest/nose to mat for 3 minutes. Then and only then are you ready to train. 

Throw in my favorites...the handstand push-up and dynamic tension exercises like the tiger-claw, curl, whisking arm and palm press and you've got a well round butt kicking workout. 

Bottom line, I recommend catch wrestling if available if not then settle for BJJ. 

Good luck.
:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (May 26, 2003)

I have met and rolled with guys from Boston BJJ and they are fantastic.  Go there if you have the chance--everyone I've met was also really classy to work with.

~Chris


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 27, 2003)

BJJ school directories:

BJJ.ORG
NHBGear.com visit the forum page.


----------

